# Need some info please



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

I folks was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is much work for builders in Germany and what the average wages are. I live in Scotland and really want to move away. 

Kind regards
Billy


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

Here you can get an idea of wages in Germany:

Einkommensreport: Löhne und Gehälter im Vergleich | FTD.de

and here you can calculate how much would be left after taxes:

Einkommensreport: Löhne und Gehälter im Vergleich | FTD.de


----------



## daniel.pinho (Jul 17, 2012)

Tanks for links. I'm a graphic designer and just found that wages is around €4500. I believe this is a very good salary. Am I wrong?


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

daniel.pinho said:


> Tanks for links. I'm a graphic designer and just found that wages is around €4500. I believe this is a very good salary. Am I wrong?


I think so. At least it is almost double the average wage in germany (which is EUR 2400 if I remember correctly). You certainly can afford a very decent lifestyle on EUR 4500. My brother-in-law is an electrical engineer and this is slightly more than he get paid.

By the way: I realized that I gave the wrong link when it comes to calculating what is left of your wage after taxes and social contributions. Here is the correct link:

Lohnspiegel.de - Brutto Netto Rechner


----------

